# feel like a rubbish sis



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Well sister just had a baby girl yyesterday.  Am over the moon n love her to bits from pics already. However I live quite a way from her n was going to arrange going to visit b4 my hols. However when booking tickets my brain went into overdrive.  What if I get there n seeing a load of babies, my neice, all my family cooing is too.much?? Get bad pms so am teary b4 I come on n well couldn't stop last night. Dh said best not to go n I agreed (it wud have been a suprise flying visit as had arranged to see her after hols n no car at mo so using coach) but now I feel like the worse sis on the planet! Am genuinely happy for her n prayed she wudnt have to go thru wot we have but feel like such a cow for not being able to b there n b strong. In bed feeling rubbish son thought id get it out!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's ok. everything will be ok. have you thought about getting something nice in for breakfast? croissants? danish pastry? bacon?

be gentle with yourself. there's plenty of time. a good cry probably did you some good. it's hard seeing your sisters new baby (been there) especially when they make it look easy and you have struggled in vain. but weirdly for me, once i saw the baby everything was fine. it's always worse in your head. 

look after yourself


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks gold bunny. Think it will b better once I see her but like u sais its worse in my head! Bit of retail therapy is called for I think. Dnt think was worth the risk ofme being pyscho crying aunt but still wish wasn't in this situation to hqve to evn think like that! Thanks for the reply, needed it!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey Angie,

I know that feeling- my sister has 2 little boys (love them to bits). DH sister has 2 little boys and has just announced her 3rd pregnancy. I'm bang smack in the middle of a cycle and feel terribly green eyed monster like. It's so unfair. Like you I've been so grumpy and tearful but have been trying to keep my mind occupied with positive things. Making plans for a summer holiday... Cleaning... Shopping... (just brought a shed load of Benefit make up as a treat!) 
We will get there... I know we will


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

I second goldbunny, your probably thinking it will be worse than it actually will be. 

My niece had a baby ( which was s shock) and I was dreading seeing her and the baby if I am honest for the same reasons. I thought I would be a wreck but I wasn't.  However I didn't have PMT at the time. I can totally understand where your coming from as when I have PMT I am an emotional wreck! . 
But least you had arranged to meet her after your hols so she is none the wiser you were planning an earlier visit. Plus she's your sis....If she knows your situation drop her a txt saying you were planning a suprise visit cos your dying to see her and babs but were abit too emosh - PMT, hormones etc etc, I am sure she will understand. Plus it let's her know you wanted to be there for her straight away so were thinking about her.

It's poop when your mid cycle and find out somebody is pregnant that happened to me with a close family member. I had my ET on a Saturday, the Tuesday following she told me she was pregnant then the following Monday I got my BFN and it hurt so much. 

It just takes time to come to terms with everything and I find I force myself to face situations that I don't want to such as going to families houses where I know there will be kids or they are pregnant or hsve called their puppy my baby name (long story) and 9 times out of 10 I am glad that I did it once I come away.

xxx


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the messages. I did tell her I'd planned to come but my car broke down (which is half tru!) Sounds like she's been thru the ringer n will b in hospital a bit which made me feel worse! But she's ok with me visiting after my hols. Am really hoping my mad hormones r in check by then.  So wish I could make my mum so happy wiv a lil bubba but as u say 1 day it will b us! Will b visiting after the hols no matter what. Have done some retail therapy today (but jealous of ur benefit splurge charliej!) Need to learn to keep busy n not let my brain go into psych mode! Good luck ladies, knw wen we get our bundles wiill b so lovedxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think you'll feel better about seeing the baby than you think you will, I had my first ivf bfn and my sister went into labour 2 days afterwards and it couldn't have been worse timing, I thought I'd die seeing my nephew but strangely he brought me out of my grief and gave me hope


----------

